# the thing i noticed about iq, especially on forums



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

it is easy to tell who is of high intelligence, as easy as spotting if someone is good looking in real life. the ones who claim high iq are ironically the dumbest here. also imo lookism had a much more sophisticated userbase despite 90% of users talking a second language. i can think of 3 or 4 users here who i would consider high iq and i think all of them originated from lookism

for me indicators of high iq
critical thinking
thinking outside the box
individualistic interpretations
making something of nothing
open mindedness
witt

indicators of low iq
all or nothing mindset - guys who shill extreme bone mass and look at features, they cant even comprehend looking normal. all their morphs look like abstract art
constantly saying you are high iq
quickly reverting to generic insults e.g. ugly, low t, low iq, autistic, dn read etc
copy and pasting information off other websites or linking studies with no signs of actually assimilated the information
+ obvious siigns like being NEET and failing highschool

now ofcourse, if you are a friendless loser with 12 hours free time a day you spend researching topics, you will be more knowledegable than the average guy keeping busy living life as they should... but for example @Lifeisgood72 endlessly researching health and looksmaxing but yet he looks like a melted terminally ill spastic who cant go 2 rounds. how exactly can you claim high iq + have all this knowledge yet you cant even maintain basic hygiene and wellbeing?


----------



## Almu (Mar 14, 2020)

High IQ people look like in shit IRL


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

Almu said:


> High IQ people look like in shit IRL



not sure, i would guess high iq means your brain developed fully...

which means your body would of developed fully too

so the midgets who claim high iq yet stunted 8 inches by not being fed 200 year old fermented ox testicals are a bit foolish


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 14, 2020)

or maybe some people use online forums to vent, laugh, and not give a fuck about appearing smart. it's a pretty high iq trait to be able to laugh at ridiculous things such as those posted here, the chans, and other sites


----------



## Almu (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> not sure, i would guess high iq means your brain developed fully...
> 
> which means your body would of developed fully too
> 
> so the midgets who claim high iq yet stunted 8 inches by not being fed 200 year old fermented ox testicals are a bit foolish


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

auboutduprecipice said:


> or maybe some people use online forums to vent, laugh, and not give a fuck about appearing smart. it's a pretty high iq trait to be able to laugh at ridiculous things such as those posted here, the chans, and other sites



you can still easily tell

one mans shitpost is another mans research paper

almost as stupid as the users who say they have a thriving social life and just post 8 hours a day for shitz n giggz


Almu said:


>




here we see another all or nothing braindead idiot copy and pasting information of another website

so now high iq means top 0.1% genius lmao

go and look in a private school, and see fully developed, attractive children thiving in all aspects of life


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Mar 14, 2020)

Almu said:


>



never disrespect this handsome fella ever again


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> almost as stupid as the users who say they have a thriving social life and just post 8 hours a day



well i'd say that's less an issue of intelligence and more of a defense mechanism. when i read some of the posts here i can tell people lie or exaggerate but it's something i accept since we are all fucked up somehow to be here to begin with


----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 14, 2020)

OP has low IQ


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> OP has low IQ



no iq for your pheno mate


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 14, 2020)

guess my IQ😎


----------



## stuckneworleans (Mar 14, 2020)

Indeed, I contribute nothing of value to this site and when I post something interesting like exposing the jews most info is copied from actual smart people, I'm a useless expandable poster 😔


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

turkproducer said:


> guess my IQ😎



average range, maybe upper average

high authenticity which is much more desired


----------



## turkproducer (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> average range, maybe upper average
> 
> high authenticity which is much more desired


You are actually right because my tests come back as 110-120 

I think it’s going down though because I abused weed and shit posting on this site 

My social life and life quality was much better before finding PSL or red pill, even though I was a virgin then.


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 14, 2020)

OMG this 1000x this!! Take my upvote you magnificent bastard!! The true meme is in the comments!! Orange man bad omg everyone give this guy blue arrows!!! [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] meanwhile.... wubbalubbadubdub!!!! I’m pickle riiiiick!! This. I came here to say this! I might get downvoted for this but (insert extremely popular opinion). Username checks out!! Sigh.. unzips I don’t know why you’re being downvoted. Yes officer this post right here! Sorry if my English is bad (top reply: actually it’s pretty good! It’s better than a lot of native English speakers...) what the fuck is wrong with America? Here in (other country) we do (something else). How do I delete another users post?? I exhaled air out of my nose slightly faster than usual. (Anything remotely about having a bf/gf or about sex) r/ihavesex!!! You said it on the internet it must be true!! R/prequel memes is leaking! This is so sad! Alexa play despacito! HENLO HOOMIN GIVE SCRITCHES TO THIS GOODEST BOYE PUPPER DOGGO FLOOF WE DONT DESERVE DOGS. Thanks, I hate it. Risky click of the day! Nice. Lemme post this here for 7 upvotes xD! Even with context!! I voted today!! (Gamer girl cosplay with 10000000 upvotes) I read this in (insert celebrities name)’s voice. I was gonna make a throwaway for this... my first reddit gold! Thanks kind stranger! Weird flex but okay. I’m a simple man! I see (something they like), I upvote! AlTeRnAtInG uPpEr AnD lOwEr CaSe!!! Username checks out! Source? For science / asking for a friend! Include me in the screenshot ! Wow this subreddit has gone to shit. Edit: rip inbox! Wow I can’t believe my highest rated comment is about ____ xD xD mom’s spaghetti! The only real celebrity death to affect me. Good bot! I feel attacked.


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> OMG this 1000x this!! Take my upvote you magnificent bastard!! The true meme is in the comments!! Orange man bad omg everyone give this guy blue arrows!!! [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] [deleted] meanwhile.... wubbalubbadubdub!!!! I’m pickle riiiiick!! This. I came here to say this! I might get downvoted for this but (insert extremely popular opinion). Username checks out!! Sigh.. unzips I don’t know why you’re being downvoted. Yes officer this post right here! Sorry if my English is bad (top reply: actually it’s pretty good! It’s better than a lot of native English speakers...) what the fuck is wrong with America? Here in (other country) we do (something else). How do I delete another users post?? I exhaled air out of my nose slightly faster than usual. (Anything remotely about having a bf/gf or about sex) r/ihavesex!!! You said it on the internet it must be true!! R/prequel memes is leaking! This is so sad! Alexa play despacito! HENLO HOOMIN GIVE SCRITCHES TO THIS GOODEST BOYE PUPPER DOGGO FLOOF WE DONT DESERVE DOGS. Thanks, I hate it. Risky click of the day! Nice. Lemme post this here for 7 upvotes xD! Even with context!! I voted today!! (Gamer girl cosplay with 10000000 upvotes) I read this in (insert celebrities name)’s voice. I was gonna make a throwaway for this... my first reddit gold! Thanks kind stranger! Weird flex but okay. I’m a simple man! I see (something they like), I upvote! AlTeRnAtInG uPpEr AnD lOwEr CaSe!!! Username checks out! Source? For science / asking for a friend! Include me in the screenshot ! Wow this subreddit has gone to shit. Edit: rip inbox! Wow I can’t believe my highest rated comment is about ____ xD xD mom’s spaghetti! The only real celebrity death to affect me. Good bot! I feel attacked.



all i can conclude from this is that you have next to no irl mates


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Mar 14, 2020)

dn rd


----------



## Uncle Sam (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> not sure, i would guess high iq means your brain developed fully...
> 
> which means your body would of developed fully too
> 
> so the midgets who claim high iq yet stunted 8 inches by not being fed 200 year old fermented ox testicals are a bit foolish


not really. Cognitive habilities are developed with lots of practice, just like any other kind of hability. Only thing thay changes is that it gets harder to actually improve them due to aging

I'm pretty sure there are also envioremental, genetic and developmental factors involved, but you can still go pretty far no matter what life throws at you unless you have actual genetic conditions

Another thing to note is that physical and brain development are pretty much idependent. Otherwise midgets would be mentally retarded and people who suffer from down syndrome and autism would be physically deformed


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

Uncle Sam said:


> not really. Cognitive habilities are developed with lots of practice, just like any other kind of hability. Only thing thay changes is that it gets harder to actually improve them due to aging
> *
> I'm pretty sure there are also envioremental, genetic and developmental factors involved, but you can still go pretty far no matter what life throws at you unless you have actual genetic conditions*



agree mate, thanks for the insight


----------



## Uncle Sam (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> agree mate, thanks for the insight


I edited my post


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> it is easy to tell who is of high intelligence, as easy as spotting if someone is good looking in real life. the ones who claim high iq are ironically the dumbest here. also imo lookism had a much more sophisticated userbase despite 90% of users talking a second language. i can think of 3 or 4 users here who i would consider high iq and i think all of them originated from lookism
> 
> for me indicators of high iq
> critical thinking
> ...


@ArvidGustavsson is extremely high iq, Handsome, Athletic and not narcy. He is like Jesus and Pitt is god


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Guess my iq op


----------



## Krezo (Mar 14, 2020)

I have an average IQ, probably.


----------



## Uncle Sam (Mar 14, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> @ArvidGustavsson is extremely high iq, Handsome, Athletic and not narcy. He is like Jesus and Pitt is god


Another great proverb from our lord


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 14, 2020)

Am I high iq OP


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Am I high iq OP



high iq and flacid are mutually exclusive mate

you are essentially a women, using emotion to make decisions


----------



## ChaddeusPeuterschmit (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> high iq and flacid are mutually exclusive mate
> 
> you are essentially a women, using emotion to make decisions


Idk what that means but thanks


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

ChaddeusPeuterschmit said:


> Idk what that means but thanks



get the dong strong 💪


----------



## Uncle Sam (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> using emotion to make decisions


How can this possibly be related to intelligence?


----------



## Slayerino (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> it is easy to tell who is of high intelligence, as easy as spotting if someone is good looking in real life. the ones who claim high iq are ironically the dumbest here. also imo lookism had a much more sophisticated userbase despite 90% of users talking a second language. i can think of 3 or 4 users here who i would consider high iq and i think all of them originated from lookism
> 
> for me indicators of high iq
> critical thinking
> ...


The first one is @CopeAndRope
The second one is @reptiles


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

I have scored in the borderline retarded range on an iq test. I am also subhuman in terms of looks. 

Some people just got dealt the joker card in life...


----------



## Uncle Sam (Mar 14, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> never disrespect this handsome fella ever again
> View attachment 307970


holy fuck

prime stalin mogs tho


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I have scored in the borderline retarded range on an iq test. I am also subhuman in terms of looks.
> 
> Some people just got dealt the joker card in life...



cage if this is who i think it is


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 14, 2020)

I am highest iq on here


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> it is easy to tell who is of high intelligence, as easy as spotting if someone is good looking in real life. the ones who claim high iq are ironically the dumbest here. also imo lookism had a much more sophisticated userbase despite 90% of users talking a second language. i can think of 3 or 4 users here who i would consider high iq and i think all of them originated from lookism
> 
> for me indicators of high iq
> critical thinking
> ...


*THIS POST IN A NUTSHELL - "GOOD LOOKS = HIGH IQ" OP IS A FUCKING IDIOT FALLING FOR THE LOOKSPILL*






The fact you call me a "melted termanilly ill spastic" as if that's anywhere near MY FAULT shows how LOW IQ you truly are.

My collagen is shit and it makes my skin and hair look like that of a homeless man's. That's not my fault, it's the pharmacuetical companies fault. I used to be attractive and thriving but due to bad circumstances, none of which are my fault, I am not. That doesn't make me low IQ, you can't even begin to understand me because you don't know me IRL. I make straight A's, played piano since I was 6, etc. What's happening is you're falling for the lookspill, which again shows how average your IQ is.

Suck my cawk idiot.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> I am highest iq on here


For finding the pitt pill, you are indeed


----------



## Vidyacoper (Mar 14, 2020)

dn read, is that what u really expected me to say?? heh


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> it is easy to tell who is of high intelligence, as easy as spotting if someone is good looking in real life. the ones who claim high iq are ironically the dumbest here. also imo lookism had a much more sophisticated userbase despite 90% of users talking a second language. i can think of 3 or 4 users here who i would consider high iq and i think all of them originated from lookism
> 
> for me indicators of high iq
> critical thinking
> ...


why do you concern yourself with the IQ of strangers on an obscure incel forum
just go on with your life dude wtf
but yeah going around posting about how high IQ and high T you are is pretty cringe (yes nobody asked about my opinion)


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> cage if this is who i think it is


wdym


----------



## Swolepenisman (Mar 14, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> dn read, is that what u really expected me to say?? heh


It was very good looksmax thread


----------



## 2peasinapod (Mar 14, 2020)

Alban said:


> why do you concern yourself with the IQ of strangers on an obscure incel forum
> just go on with your life dude wtf
> but yeah going around posting about how high IQ and high T you are is pretty cringe (yes nobody asked about my opinion)



hippo tier reply


Lifeisgood72 said:


> *THIS POST IN A NUTSHELL - "GOOD LOOKS = HIGH IQ" OP IS A FUCKING IDIOT FALLING FOR THE LOOKSPILL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



here we have it ladies and gents, every box ticked

dont be fooled though, this chap thinks hes good looking


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Mar 14, 2020)

Yeah, the people that brag about their IQ are usually retards. If you are truly high IQ you dont need to brag about it because others can easily spot this by looking at your behaviour and actions, its the same with looks, while if you are an insecure retard you need to repeat like a parrot "i got 170 on an IQ test broooo" so maybe someone will believe you.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> *THIS POST IN A NUTSHELL - "GOOD LOOKS = HIGH IQ" OP IS A FUCKING IDIOT FALLING FOR THE LOOKSPILL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anecdotal evidence. Literally one person out of 7 billion. You can give me a list of hundreds of ugly genuises but it wouldn't prove a damn thing. There's a correlation between attractiveness and intelligence because both of them are signs of good genetics.


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Anecdotal evidence. Literally one person out of 7 billion. You can give me a list of hundreds of ugly genuises but it wouldn't prove a damn thing. There's a correlation between attractiveness and intelligence because both of them are signs of good genetics.


Oh yeah? Name every smart + attractive person then. I'll wait.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Tbh what is this bullshit smart people are good looking as well, that is not fucking true ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Oh yeah? Name every smart + attractive person then. I'll wait.


Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Deleted member 2748 (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> hippo tier reply
> 
> 
> here we have it ladies and gents, every box ticked
> ...


JFL talks about thinking out of the box and open minded-ness when he literally considers IQ as something that can be accurately tracked based on literally 12 traits (JFL you heard that right, 12) that have been arbitrarily set based on forum posts that might not even reflect the poster's personality
please stop trying so hard to sound more IQ than you are, nobody's giving out medals for high IQ people here you damn superiority complex ridden cuck


----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 14, 2020)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> Oh yeah? Name every smart + attractive person then. I'll wait.


You're onto something. There are no attractive people who are also smart. Enlightening.


----------



## adrianolm (Mar 14, 2020)

High iq is proven not to be correlated with looks


----------



## Amnesia (Mar 14, 2020)

One of the biggest differences I noticed when coming to this site from lookism is that users here are rlly rlly bad at detecting obvious sarcastic posts/threads I make. Lookism I could make make an off hand posts and like everyone lol'd cause they knew I was kidding, but here ppl will sperg at me and can't take a hint.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Tbh what is this bullshit smart people are good looking as well, that is not fucking true ngl.





adrianolm said:


> High iq is proven not to be correlated with looks


I used to cope with this as well but it's just not true. The correlation is not 100% but there still is one. It's hard to accept genetic determinism, it's one giant blackpill.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I used to cope with this as well but it's just not true. The correlation is not 100% but there still is one. It's hard to accept genetic determinism, it's one giant blackpill.


Cope, tbh, that's bullshit. I know I'm low IQ, but gl people are not higher iq they don't need to be anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Cope, tbh, that's bullshit. I know I'm low IQ, but gl people are not higher iq they don't need to be anyways.


How is it cope? i'm literally accepting that life is unfair and that genetics determines your life. 

Literally just google it and you'll see


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 14, 2020)

i think this site is dumber than lookism and smarter than .co

being a mod on .co must be like being a special ed teacher


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 14, 2020)

2peasinapod said:


> not sure, i would guess high iq means your brain developed fully...
> 
> which means your body would of developed fully too
> 
> so the midgets who claim high iq yet stunted 8 inches by not being fed 200 year old fermented ox testicals are a bit foolish


nah tbh it's a matter of luck i mean IQ. Intelligence is more related with what you say. but it's hard to have full Luck that's why a high iq chad is rare


----------



## adrianolm (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> I used to cope with this as well but it's just not true. The correlation is not 100% but there still is one. It's hard to accept genetic determinism, it's one giant blackpill.


Lmao im high iq So Why would i cope? wasnt it proven that it was in fact halo effect that made people believe the more attractive people were also smarter?


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> How is it cope? i'm literally accepting that life is unfair and that genetics determines your life.
> 
> Literally just google it and you'll see


A "blackpilled" cope to justify a neet lifestyle


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Mar 14, 2020)

ur the only user here who I can rely on for a brutally honest opinion about my iq 2pea give it to me raw mate


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> A "blackpilled" cope to justify a neet lifestyle


Ngl it has affected my motivation. The genetic determinism pill is brutal. ever since I took it I have been a total mess mentally. At the end of the day it's a hard truth because it goes against everything you have believed your entire life. 

As I said, the truth is one google search away


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Ngl it has affected my motivation. The genetic determinism pill is brutal. ever since I took it I have been a total mess mentally. At the end of the day it's a hard truth because it goes against everything you have believed your entire life.
> 
> As I said, the truth is one google search away


I've already seen it anyways doesn't affect me much, just accept it, and try to become better and if the genetic determinism shit is true than ur determined to not believe it.


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> I've already seen it anyways doesn't affect me much, just accept it, and try to become better and if the genetic determinism shit is true than ur determined to not believe it.


You can still have surgery to cheat your genetics. It's one of nature's loopholes that's unique for humans. Of course it won't do anything for your actual iq but people will perceive you as more intelligent + your life will get better in other aspects.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> You can still have surgery to cheat your genetics. It's one of nature's loopholes that's unique for humans. Of course it won't do anything for your actual iq but people will perceive you as more intelligent + your life will get better in other aspects.


Exactly, it's not that deep, I don't know why you always cry about how brutal everything is. It's not, we could be starving children in Africa or some child solider in some shithole. Never forget this.


----------



## Kade (Mar 14, 2020)

Uncle Sam said:


> How can this possibly be related to intelligence?


Because emotional intelligence is a facet of intelligence 

So many people fall into rage and can’t make rational decisions because they get clouded by their throbbing insecurities and incelrage


----------



## BigBiceps (Mar 14, 2020)

Almu said:


> High IQ people look like in shit IRL


Chads and stacies are usually high IQ


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Mar 14, 2020)

ImprovLoser said:


> Exactly, it's not that deep, I don't know why you always cry about how brutal everything is. It's not, we could be starving children in Africa or some child solider in some shithole. Never forget this.


Well I truly do feel empathy for those unfortunate enough to be born into such circumstances. That's why it's so brutal. I hate the fact that most people have zero control over things like that. 

Normies cope with "muh religion" to not feel too sad about injustices but if you are a hardcore blackpiller/atheist like me it's overwhelming to come to terms with how the real World works, at least it was for me. 

Also compare the life of Francisco Lachowski to the average truecel. One became a millionaire and got to live a life of luxury while the other is rotting in a basement and researching ways to kill himself. The only difference between these were a few mm of bone structure.


----------



## Deleted member 2597 (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Well I truly do feel empathy for those unfortunate enough to be born into such circumstances. That's why it's so brutal. I hate the fact that most people have zero control over things like that.
> 
> Normies cope with "muh religion" to not feel too sad about injustices but if you are a hardcore blackpiller/atheist like me it's overwhelming to come to terms with how the real World works, at least it was for me.
> 
> Also compare the life of Francisco Lachowski to the average truecel. One became a millionaire and got to live a life of luxury while the other is rotting in a basement and researching ways to kill himself. The only difference between these were a few mm of bone structure.


True it's brutal but we cannot change it, so we have to keep in moving forward even though the odds are stacked against are us, we're the invisible underdogs that no one wants to cheer on. Hopeless and hollow.


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 14, 2020)

*OP is trying to sound smart*


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Mar 14, 2020)

People are not low iq for being neet or failing school but rather being person with a lot failos (subhuman)

Why should a person have any motivation to do anything when he's getting constant negative feedback from peers. That's why girls on average get better grades. Constant validation, can easily get sex. Yes they are subhuman nerds but those are elite. I'm talking about average iq people


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Mar 14, 2020)

Alban said:


> JFL talks about thinking out of the box and open minded-ness when he literally considers IQ as something that can be accurately tracked based on literally 12 traits (JFL you heard that right, 12) that have been arbitrarily set based on forum posts that might not even reflect the poster's personality
> please stop trying so hard to sound more IQ than you are, nobody's giving out medals for high IQ people here you damn superiority complex ridden cuck


----------



## Feanor (Mar 14, 2020)

you are fucking retarded dude and your high pedigree shit is evidence that you are all or nothing and also delusional. we all enjoy the idea of aristocrats being these high pedigree looking attractive people who descend from some norman warrior class but in reality tend to be wiry long faced low muscle mass aliens. you think of yourself as some guiscard when youre a delusional british retard. you love to larp and make definite statements about phenos and being an aristocrat when you're a delusional british retard whose posts give off strong jimbobson vibes. you are a low IQ narcy version of cocainecowboy who is the only person who successfully deconstructs psl autism.

you share no qualities of what you said is high iq.


----------



## IWantToMax (Mar 14, 2020)

I'm the highest iq, am I right @2peasinapod


----------



## looksmaxxed (Mar 14, 2020)

high iq is a lookist construct. high iq=good looking. low iq=bad looking


----------



## Feanor (Mar 14, 2020)

Swescension said:


> Anecdotal evidence. Literally one person out of 7 billion. You can give me a list of hundreds of ugly genuises but it wouldn't prove a damn thing. There's a correlation between attractiveness and intelligence because both of them are signs of good genetics.



the correlation between intellect and raw genetic psl potential is very weak. attractiveness is strongly influenced by habits and development of it is also influenced by environment and iq creates environment. high iq people will generally always reach their very basic genetic potential whereas low iq people are constantly looksminning. i mean in effect high iq people are generally more attractive and low iq people aren't but that isn't some genetic destiny thing that comes in the same package.


----------



## KingOfRome (Mar 14, 2020)

This poster agrees with me, so he must have a high IQ. The other one has a low IQ because he disagrees with me and calls me a poopy head.


----------



## BigBoy (Mar 14, 2020)

So would you say I am high IQ?


----------

